
Business productivity has been undermined by the arrogance of elite programmers - lkrubner
http://www.smashcompany.com/business/business-productivity-has-been-undermined-by-the-hubris-and-power-grabbing-of-elite-computer-programmers
======
dre85
I feel like productivity could be gained by having more specialized developers
going forward. Instead of expecting every programmer and new hire to be a
master of everything and anything, hire a specialist. I think it would be
awesome if every team had a html/css specialist. Somebody who's job is to take
visuals and convert them into markup. Afterwards another dev can just wire up
the js. We have at least one such person at our company and I always ask for
her to join my team if possible when starting a new project. It's just so much
more efficient.

